# Wind firming work wanted:BC



## treebogan (May 20, 2007)

Two experianced climbers with reference's require permenant work windfirming in B.C.Fully equipt,drug free,references available.


----------



## michaelt (May 20, 2007)

*climber*

Hi I'm an experienced climber and actually in the process of getting my ISA certification. Please email me with contact info [email protected]

Thank You, Michael Thompson :greenchainsaw:


----------



## B-Edwards (May 20, 2007)

Maybe I shouldnt ask but I'm not familiar with the term (Wind-Firming), is that topping or????????????


----------



## clearance (May 20, 2007)

Wind firming is climbing trees on the edge of clearcuts, all you do is climb up, cut off about 20-30% of the branches and top it at about 4"-6". It is with spurs, always, you don't need to be ISA certified, doesn't mean nothing, you wear caulks and hi-vis. It can be a lot of fun, out in the bush away from all the bs.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 23, 2007)

Dang You mean i got certified for nothing!!!!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech (May 28, 2007)

^ yup, in the real world, away from the frou-frou city trees, ISA means jack sqaut diddily. in fact show up at a company looking to windfirm and announce/show your ISA status/badge, you might just get laughed at and escorted off site.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## clearance (May 28, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> ^ yup, in the real world, away from the frou-frou city trees, ISA means jack sqaut diddily. in fact show up at a company looking to windfirm and announce/show your ISA status/badge, you might just get laughed at and escorted off site.
> 
> :chainsawguy:



Ha ha, ha ha. Now you guys know the sun doesn't shine out of your ass just 'cause you are ISA cetified.


----------



## treebogan (May 30, 2007)

*Thats right!*

Oh yeah,because ex loggers who used to be high climbers,that got ISA certified to improve their credibility in the Arb industry would get escorted off a windfirming site.Oh.Thats me.
Done a good bit of logging in the P.N.W.Have you S.R.T?
Perhaps you could recomend me a wind firming company?


----------



## clearance (May 30, 2007)

treebogan said:


> Oh yeah,because ex loggers who used to be high climbers,that got ISA certified to improve their credibility in the Arb industry would get escorted off a windfirming site.Oh.Thats me.
> Done a good bit of logging in the P.N.W.Have you S.R.T?
> Perhaps you could recomend me a wind firming company?



I can, Bonanza Creek Contracting Ltd. I cannot remember the phone #, not going to start looking though boxes right now. Call up the Ministry of Forests, they will help you out. The guys name is Joclyn, good man, decent pay. On the Charlottes and Van. Isle.


----------



## SRT-Tech (May 30, 2007)

sarcasm sir, i was being sarcastic  opcorn:


----------

